# Unit Study for Harry Potter??



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, ladies. 

I am helping my friend who is transitioning her two oldest 4th and 6th grade frm PS to homeschooling. Right now things are WS heavy and she is having a hardtime getting the girls to work. So we started talking about the girls interest. I found a great online sourse for the 4th grader for How To Train Your Dragon and am trying to find something for the Harry Potter series. There is a lot of info but I was hoping to find at least one of the books in a nice tidy print and go setup. My friend recently took a spill off her horse and has a cast on her right wrist and left elbow so trying to keep it fun but easy on her end! 

Thanks in advance! 
Christie


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh, so fun! I have never seen actual unit study books, but there is so much you could do if the kids are well-versed in the books (as my kids are)....

Latin roots using spells...tons of options!

We've recently done some 1st & 3rd person writing -- e.g. rewrite a scene in your own words in 3rd person as the books are, and then write the scene again in 1st person choosing a character other than Harry as the writer.....

More writing - add a character to the story and write a new scene/theme/idea...

Math - money exchange between muggle money and wizard money...make up an exchange rate and figure out how much wizard money you would need to buy groceries, clothing, etc.

Ah, could go on and on. I'd love to do a whole HP unit study.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

If your friend doesn't mind paying for it you should look at CurrClick. The link should take you to my search results for Harry Potter. 

HTH


----------

